# Rejected! Nope, can't ship tobacco



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I went into a Pack-n-Ship in a strip shopping center to mail a small package to Mikebjrtx. The lady asked me what was in the package and I informed her that it was pipe tobacco. She said that I could not mail it. WTF! Um, why not. Tax reasons. Um. WTF are you talking about. She says that I am not allowed to mail tobacco. Inform her that I send and receive pipe tobacco all the time. She says the postal service doesn't know what's in the package but if they knew that they wouldn't allow it. 

Mike, I just might drive over to your house and drop it in your mail during lunch. 

ARG! What a load of crap!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

sooo buy the stamps and put it on yourself.... hoes....


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah...hoes! hahaha


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

That'll teach you to be honest!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Never tell them it's tobacco. If you told her it was Birthday Candy, Coffee, Scrapbooking materials, or donkey ****, you would have been fine, even if it's not illegal there's no use arguing with someone who thinks they know the law.


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

weak sauce... Next time just "fib" a bit


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Try sending a pistol for "repair and return" with some of these geniuses! :der:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Never tell them it's tobacco. If you told her it was Birthday Candy, Coffee, Scrapbooking materials, or donkey ****, you would have been fine, even if it's not illegal there's no use arguing with someone who thinks they know the law.


It is perfectly legal to ship tobacco within the US. Cigarettes, no. Some states may have local laws that prohibit their own residents from receiving it (WA) but in any case never tell them what it is!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Never tell them it's tobacco. If you told her it was Birthday Candy, Coffee, Scrapbooking materials, or donkey ****, you would have been fine, even if it's not illegal there's no use arguing with someone who thinks they know the law.


I say "potpourri" everytime. They all roll their eyes.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are the USPS rules:

https://www.usps.com/ship/domestic-tobacco-restrictions.htm

What is interesting is that I found this on the Fedex website dated July 2012.

_Tobacco Products
Tobacco products will be accepted only when shipped from a licensed dealer or distributor to another licensed dealer or distributor. The shipper is solely responsible for compliance with any applicable regulations, which may vary from state to _state.

Prohibited & Restricted Articles | FXF Rules Tariff - FedEx

Does this mean the Fedex technically would no longer be an option for the vendors to ship to customers directly?

UPS seems to only reference cigarettes.

UPS: Shipping Tobacco


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Every time I go into USPS and they ask me if there's anything perishable, dangerous, etc etc etc in the box and just shake my head no the whole time. They don't need to know what I'm shipping, jeez.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just tell them it's body parts and be done with it.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

They aren't going to insure or replace the tobacco if there is a claim, so why tell them what is really in there? While not nearly as bad, this reminds me of people that put tobacco/cigars in the description when sending money through PP.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

This is why I like to use USPS "Click and Ship" online. When the package is ready to go, I put it in the drop box in town or my mailbox. No questions.

If my post office guy was to ask and I was to answer truthfully and was denied, I'd have to go 37 miles to the next town to send out the tobac.

WyoBob


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

We should just meet up at one of the local cigar bars and have a drink and smoke.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i have put tobacco in packages infront of usps people before paying for shipping and never had a problem


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL

Fishing Supplies!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

For some reason I'm reminded of the crack some comedian made a while back, talking about how easy it would be for terrorists to bring in the fabled "suitcase nuke". "Disguise it as a ton of cocaine."


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Never tell them it's tobacco. If you told her it was Birthday Candy, Coffee, Scrapbooking materials, or donkey ****, you would have been fine, even if it's not illegal there's no use arguing with someone who thinks they know the law.


This.

It is actually perfectly legal to mail pipe tobacco. But like Derrick said, you can't argue with them, you'll never win.

Next time, when they ask, tell them "hobby supplies," which technically is honest-to-goodness truth.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

bah use 'click and ship' or Stamps.com which is what I do


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

If it's staying within the U.S. I don't think they're even allowed to specifically ask what it is... I may be wrong though.

My favorite generic description is "relaxation therapy supplies".


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> If it's staying within the U.S. I don't think they're even allowed to specifically ask what it is... I may be wrong though.
> 
> My favorite generic description is "relaxation therapy supplies".


When I shipped a package to Australia I used "writing instrument samples" and put them in marker boxes. Used fake company names for the TO and FROM. FIgured if they Xrayed them it would have the correct shape. No taxes levied for the Roos which is a success. I did add cigars to an APO label once because it was very clear about writing all of the items down, but I think most people leave that out too so I won't be doing that in the future.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> LOL
> 
> Fishing Supplies!


Another true statement! :eyebrows:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

When I was asked, I replied "hobby supplies." Never had a second question. And, it's the truth!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

Hobby supplies or Tea Samples always works for me.. Oh and I always pack at home..


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> Try sending a pistol for "repair and return" with some of these geniuses! :der:


Been there done that Kevin not fun!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Try sending a pistol for "repair and return" with some of these geniuses! :der:


Amen! Been there, done that. Ugh!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I've learned my lesson! I am going to go with "relaxation therapy supplies" next time!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Man, I absolutely hate dealing with people like that who are so convinced they're right when they don't know what the heck they're talking about. I never get abusive to anyone working; hey, they're just trying to make a buck and (usually) aren't the ones who come up with these silly rules, but for people like this I can make an exception.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I still go to the post office and package my tobacco up in front of them. The only thing they ask me is if it's fragile, liquid perishable, flammable, etc... And, of course, I always say it isn't, even though it is (except for the liquid).


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> When I shipped a package to Australia I used "writing instrument samples" and put them in marker boxes. Used fake company names for the TO and FROM. FIgured if they Xrayed them it would have the correct shape. No taxes levied for the Roos which is a success. I did add cigars to an APO label once because it was very clear about writing all of the items down, but I think most people leave that out too so I won't be doing that in the future.


yes you did.

I always put chocolate and or snacks. Of course there is chocolate in there, and it has worked without issue so far. Also, the total on customs is always $13. For those of you that someday might have to pay taxes on that amount; I'm sorry


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

The post office never asks me what I am shipping.
Just if there is liquids of perishables.

shrug, plus the guy at my office knows i send cigars...lol I hook him up.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Just tell them it's body parts and be done with it.


I REALLY like this answer.


----------



## Spankmeister (Jun 27, 2012)

The same thing happened to me at UPS. I told them I've done it before and they said "next time don't tell us". I never thought I would apply to the "don't ask, don't tell" rule.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> I am going to go with "relaxation therapy supplies" next time!


So long as this doesn't get interpreted as "medicinal" green tobacco. :lol:


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

good advice here. Best to keep your response to the minimum. When sending or including cigars, I don't specify (if they ask). Just say non-perishable gifts. And, if there's an ashtray, I just say it's a metal cigar ashtray and don't mention the cigars/tobacco. Want one?


----------



## Hain84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> Try sending a pistol for "repair and return" with some of these geniuses! :der:


Best statement for the post office I seen in awhile. lol. I chuckled for a bit.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just print up the label using pp. I drop the goods in my local mailbox later that day. I hate waiting in line at the post office. :dude:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hambone1 said:


> I went into a Pack-n-Ship in a strip shopping center to mail a small package to Mikebjrtx. The lady asked me what was in the package and I informed her that it was pipe tobacco. She said that I could not mail it. WTF! Um, why not. Tax reasons. Um. WTF are you talking about. She says that I am not allowed to mail tobacco. Inform her that I send and receive pipe tobacco all the time. She says the postal service doesn't know what's in the package but if they knew that they wouldn't allow it.
> 
> Mike, I just might drive over to your house and drop it in your mail during lunch.
> 
> ARG! What a load of crap!


If you are not insuring it all they can ask here at least is is it the list liquids bomb,s ect. Just fib if asked or write a BBB complaint if I'm right about the rule. Texas may be different. Good Luck.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I know the reverse of this, living in Iowa, I believe the surrounding states have agreements with Iowa that don't allow shipping into the state. Specifically I cant get tobacco from Little Brown Smoke Shack or Just for Him. LBSS has good prices and JFH has the LOTR inspired tobacco and clove, but I cant try them at this point. Stupid shipping rules.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Trying shipping a crate of surplus Romanian 8mm rifle ammo... 

It doesn't really matter what the USPS, UPS or FedEx sites say they will ship. The little mom and pop shipping places (and most private franchises) have their own rules. If I disagree with them I tell them very politely that I won't give them my business until the policy is changed. That's the great thing about a free market.


----------

